# WinterPark winter overnight parking



## powdahound76 (Jul 20, 2006)

Are you hoping to live in it during this time or just park it somewhere? I work there and would be happy to mention it to some people I know depending on what you are wanting to do.


----------



## welchkat (Feb 25, 2009)

I just need somewhere to park it. I want to be able to come and get it on the weekends and bring it to the resort, but have somewhere to park it during the week.

Thanks!


----------



## kclowe (May 25, 2004)

If you find a place, I would love to talk to you. I would like to do the same thing.


----------



## teleski1 (Nov 8, 2004)

I am in Tabernash and can accommodate both of your trailers during the week. Please give me a call if you are still looking for a spot. Jason at (970) 531-2176


----------

